# Pop-Up Blind



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

What's the best "cheap" pop-up blind for one person bow hunting. Only need it for a week or two.

tired of buying fairly good ones $$ and them getting ruined after a season or two.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

The big one ameristep makes at academy is nice its a Lil over a 100 and I have used with success just brushed it in and opening and closing is easy as well and has a bottom and screens basically critter free until you make some holes in it !
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

The cheapest one I have found is at Walmart. They have them in-store at the Montgomery and Conroe Walmarts... $29.82

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Gunman-Blind-Realtree-Xtra-Camo/50638702

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

I leave my pop-ups out all year and have some that have been out going on 5 years. They usually go 2-3 years before they start getting holes in the roof, but I just put a camo tarp over them to keep the rain out. Set them up in shady areas and they last longer.


----------



## tlt_tamu (Apr 17, 2013)

I have had the best luck with Ameristep thru the years. Keeping it in the shade and not leaving it out after hunting season will help as well. I currently the Brickhouse and it is plenty big inside for a bow hunter

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=ameristep+blinds


----------



## tcs2018 (Jun 2, 2008)

Build you a blind with one window 12x12 to shoot thru out of old rusty tin. It will brush in well and will last for years.


----------



## Newhunter54 (Apr 5, 2017)

Ameristep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

